# What are the smelliest high value treat



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

They sell ground up beef pizzle. I usually mix it up with small pieces of chicken or steak. The boys go crazy for it!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Where do you buy it at? Is it already cooked or do I need to cook it?


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly where to buy it because I got my package of it in a Bark Box. I googled it and found this link :

Barkworthies Bully Flakes 8oz - Barkworthies

And its basically shaved bully stick so its already cooked and what not. Just mix it with somewhat of a wet treat so it sticks to it and voila - super smelly goodness (it actually smells horrible, but not to the dogs!)


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds messy for training lol I'll check it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Mrskuhn said:


> Sounds messy for training lol I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol shoot, sorry! It is pretty messy. I actually usually mix it with raw chicken and wear plastic gloves when I train with it. I usually save it for recall practice. Maybe if you mixed it with something and then froze it?


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

No worries. Just trying to find something that will lure him into the car.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

In Puppy K we were told to use chicken baby food (check the ingredients and make sure there is no garlic or onion powder) for recall because it is extremely high value. You could try giving him a few licks out of the jar when he's in the car. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Our Costco sells yummie chummies which are a wild salmon product. Super smelly. Labelled as made in the USA.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Not sure if this could help: I remember watching a show where a trainer was trying to get a horse that was trailer-shy used to a trailer. What she did was open the back and front entrance of the trailer and placed the trailer between the horse and the horses favorite paddock and then enticed the horse through. The trailer wasn't as scary with both doors open and it served as a passage way to something very rewarding. Can you do something similar with your car? Open both side doors and have a few of your pups favorite people and toy/treat enticing them through quickly to the other side? Then work on building duration? This is somewhat how I got my fearful GR used to an agility tunnel.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

They make Yummy Chummies up here! Wild Alaska salmon. Definitely stinky salmon! I use it all the time. Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Distributors something about dead fish makes them go crazy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is very fond of Zuke's Mini Naturals--Savory Salmon Flavor. They are only about 3.5 calories each. They are really smelly. We buy them at Petco. Max's high value treats are Blue Buffalo Salmon Biscuits. Also very pungent but larger and about 15 calories. Also available at Petco.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

You can try liverwurst. If I'm using that, I go to the deli and get it cut 1/4 inch thick. It smells and Cookie loves it. 

Other things that are super-high value, are things like smart food popcorn or chicken liver that I bake to dry out. Cookie has always had a thing for imported Italian provolone cheese too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Plato Salmon Thinkers.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! A ton of great ideas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Salmon Thinkers are really stinky. Duck&Pea Pill pockets are REALLY stinky, lol.


----------

